# Philippines Travel Advisory: Mindanao and surrounding area Reconsider Travel, January 4, 2022



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*I've received several of these State Department warnings recently so I thought I'd share today's warning:*

Exercise increased caution when traveling to the Philippines due to *COVID-19*,* crime, terrorism, civil unrest, *and* kidnapping*. Read the entire Travel Advisory.

Read the Department of State's COVID-19 page before you plan any international travel. 
The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has issued a Level 1 Travel Health Notice for the Philippines due to COVID-19, indicating a low level of COVID-19 in the country. Your risk of contracting COVID-19 and developing severe symptoms may be lower if you are fully vaccinated with an FDA authorized vaccine. Before planning any international travel, please review the CDC's specific recommendations for vaccinated and unvaccinated travelers.
There are restrictions in place affecting U.S. citizen entry into the Philippines. Visit the Embassy's COVID-19 page for more information on COVID-19 and related restrictions and conditions in the Philippines.
Do Not Travel to:

The Sulu Archipelago, including the southern Sulu Sea, due to *crime*, *terrorism*, *civil unrest, *and* kidnapping.*
Marawi City in Mindanao due to *terrorism* and *civil unrest.*
Reconsider Travel to:

Other areas of Mindanao due to *crime*, *terrorism*, *civil unrest, *and* kidnapping.*
Terrorist and armed groups continue plotting possible kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks in the Philippines. Terrorist and armed groups may attack with little or no warning, targeting tourist locations, markets/shopping malls, and local government facilities. The Philippine government has declared a State of National Emergency on Account of Lawless Violence in Mindanao.
Read the country information page.
If you decide to travel to the Philippines:

See the U.S. Embassy's webpage regarding COVID-19.
Visit the CDC;s webpage on Travel and COVID-19. 
Monitor local media for breaking events and adjust your plans based on new information.
Avoid demonstrations.
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts and make it easier to locate you in an emergency.
Follow the Department of State on Facebook and Twitter.
Review the Country Security Report for the Philippines.
U.S. citizens who travel abroad should always have a contingency plan for emergency situations. Review the Traveler's Checklist.
*The Sulu Archipelago and Sulu Sea Do Not Travel*
Terrorist and armed groups continue to conduct kidnappings on land and at sea for ransom, bombings, and other attacks targeting U.S. citizens, foreigners, civilians, local government institutions, and security forces.
The U.S. government has limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in the Sulu Archipelago and Sulu Sea as U.S. government employees must obtain special authorization to travel to those areas.
Visit our website for Travel to High-Risk Areas.
*Marawi City in Mindanao Do Not Travel*
Civilians are at risk of death or injury due to conflict between remnants of terrorist groups and Philippine security forces in Marawi.
The U.S. government has limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Mindanao as U.S. government employees must obtain special authorization to travel there.
Visit our website for Travel to High-Risk Areas.
*Mindanao Reconsider Travel*
The Philippine government maintains a state of emergency and greater police presence in the Cotabato City area, and in the Maguindanao, North Cotabato, and Sultan Kudarat provinces.
Terrorist and armed groups continue to conduct kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks targeting U.S. citizens, foreigners, civilians, local government institutions, and security forces.
The U.S. government has limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Mindanao as U.S. government employees must obtain special authorization to travel there.
Visit our website for Travel to High-Risk Areas.
*Last Update: Reissued with updates to COVID-19 information.*


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, at least I was able to go to Zamboanga City a few years ago to visit the wife's family.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I lived on Mindanao for over a year. Never had a problem. Just use common sense. I lived in Tagum City and Davao city. I never roamed around at night. I never walked down side streets. Always stayed with people when going out. I wouldn't never live in Marawi, Sulu or Cataboto. You are asking to get kidnapped.

art


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I live on Mindanao and it seems safe to me. I don't go any place that would be dangerous in any country. We should post the warnings from other countries about the US. For example:
"There is a heightened threat of terrorism in the United States and terrorists remain likely to try to carry out attacks," New Zealand's government writes of visiting the US, adding, "Follow any instructions issued by the local authorities and be aware of your surroundings in public places such as shopping malls, markets, monuments, tourist destinations, demonstrations, large gatherings and on public transport."
So I guess I goes both ways on the warnings.
It is harder to blend in in the Philippines for me where as in the USA almost any nationality can blend in as citizen. 
I have seen some other US travelers that don't pay attention to the locale and the warnings are helpful to them. There was a update about the typhoon that was helpful. The part about not helping out as much is a shame but I guess I just have to swim over to an island they like better😁


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

US government count whole Mindanao as SAME STILL !!! 
There are PARTS of Mindanao I wouldnt go to neither, but other parts of Mindanao I believe safer than some parts of USA...


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Lunkan

I agree with you about the unsafe conditions in the USA. I was born here and there are areas I would never go into and especially at night. A person has to use common sense no matter where he or she is at. In my home town here I would never walk down a alley at night all by myself. That is just being stupid and asking for problems.
Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> US government count whole Mindanao as SAME STILL !!!
> There are PARTS of Mindanao I wouldn't go to neither, but other parts of Mindanao I believe safer than some parts of USA...


Many of the murders are not reported that's what you seem to be missing, they don't make the news most of the time. The US State Department and I would guess other countries require to know if something has happened to their citizens and the Philippine Government requires that the Doctor report the death of any Westerner within 24 hrs.

Wouldn't it be bad for tourism...lol, Covid has pretty much destroyed that area now though.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

The Philippines need tourism. That brings in a lot of money for the economy. The virus has pretty much killed all the tourism.

I have been wanting to come back for 2 years now but can't because of the pandemic.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> The Philippines need tourism. That brings in a lot of money for the economy. The virus has pretty much killed all the tourism.
> 
> I have been wanting to come back for 2 years now but can't because of the pandemic.
> 
> art


There's still tourism but only for the Philippine citizens, many return or Expats who have family or living here on an SRRV Visa.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

We had a double murder in our small town. It was drunk young men fighting over a girl. The person will go to prison for a while I bet. But I agree the news here does not dwell on the violence like in the USA. I still consider myself safer than walking or driving around the San Francisco Bay area.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Many of the murders are not reported that's what you seem to be missing, they don't make the news most of the time. The US State Department and I would guess other countries require to know if something has happened to their citizens and the Philippine Government requires that the Doctor report the death of any Westerner within 24 hrs.


 I dont based it on public news, I based it on what "My private news service"  (=People living there, who I know) tell me.

Concerning (white) foreigners I have been told such as:
There have been many kidnappings in southwest and south, But less now, and a foreigner living rural in South Cotobato said he never have had problem. Back when it was fights south ot Davao when Duterte were mayor there still, a high muslim guerila leader said he will take all there EXCEPT Davao (because he was friend in youth with Duterte said rumour).
Much less risk at the rest, but some PARTS are dangerous there too. E g a foreigner in north half of Bukidnon got threathened by an armed smaller grouup, so he got scared and left his place. (Unclear if it was muslim guerilla, NPA or common criminals.) NPA neither kidnap nor shoot civilians except some working for government or big mining companies, but there have been some risk for civilians to get shot in crossfire in fights between NPA and police/military/mining-private-armies.
CARnappings in CDO (but none shot in the cases I heared of.) 
One foreigner got murdered close to Surigao, but he was involved in murder attempts and such very serious crimes himself, so no big loss...(His wife and her lover=his bodyguard were behind the murder of him.)


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I understand there are a lot of citizens and expats with family there that can travel there. But, I have been traveling to the Philippines for over 20 years now and there are a lot of expats that travel there and spend a lot of money. Through the years I visited manila, makati, Cebu city, Davao city, Tagum city, Bogo in Cebu Island, Laguna, Calamba and lapu-Lapu. In all those places there were thousands of expats visiting the country and spending a lot of money. I do think the Philippines is taking a big hit from not allowing the foreigners into there as a tourist. 

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The majority of the killings seem to be from robbery and known assailants and not necessarily terrorists.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*5-year-old victim in Cotabato bus explosion dies, route from Davao to Cotabato City *

5-year-old victim in Cotabato bus explosion dies —military
By JOVILAND RITA, GMA News
Published January 12, 2022 8:13am
5-year-old victim in Cotabato bus explosion dies —military
Photo courtesy of Police Regional Office 12
The five-year-old boy who was critically injured in the explosion inside a passenger bus in Aleosan, Cotabato has passed away, the Philippine Army's 6th Infantry Division (ID) said on Tuesday.


“Namatay na ang five years na biktima (The five-year-old victim has died),” 6th ID spokesperson Lieutenant Colonel John Paul Baldomar said.

Earlier, Baldomar identified five-year-old Benjamin Solaiman as one of the seven people injured in the explosion.

Around 8:15 a.m. on Tuesday, an explosion occurred inside a bus of Mindanao Star with route from Davao to Cotabato City.

Aside from Benjamin, the other injured victims earlier identified were:

Other Stories
1 dead, 5 hurt in Cotabato blast
Babae, nanganak sa bangka sa Burdeos, Quezon
Malasakit party-list ni Pialago, tanggal sa balota ng Eleksyon 2022
Haron Solaiman - 24 years old
Masid Piang - 25 years old
Yushira Solaiman - 3 years old
Rodolfo Castillo - 67 years old
Haira Solaiman - 5 months old
Lester Bautista Alcare - 17 years old


Citing initial investigation, the Police Region Office 12 said an unidentified suspect, carrying a baggage, boarded the bus in Kabacan, Cotabato.

The suspect disembarked and left his baggage when the bus reached Pikit town, the PRO 12 added. A still unidentified type of improvised explosive device (IED) was then detonated.

The wounded victims were immediately brought to Aleosan District Hospital and Cotabato Regional Medical Center for immediate medical assistance.

To focus on the probe into the “heinous terrorist attack to a civilian target,” the PRO12 created a special investigation task group led by Police Colonel Michael Lebanan. —KG, GMA News

GMA link


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

I was riding around my area of Lanao del Norte trying to ride a new access rd. I asked a tricycle drive about the road before I proceeded any further, and they did not recommend me to go any further while dragging a finger across their neck (as if) saying it was a bad area. I could believe them, but then I also have a doubt about their advice ,, because it (the road) has been posted on F/B community page as a "Go To". I am just sightseeing, but my bike could confiscated by a bad element and sold for cash. I will visit a local police outpost and get a real scoop ,, The southern Parts of Mindanao are really a No Go for foreign travelers off the main network of things <<


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Scott E said:


> I was riding around my area of Lanao del Norte trying to ride a new access rd. I asked a tricycle drive about the road before I proceeded any further, and they did not recommend me to go any further while dragging a finger across their neck (as if) saying it was a bad area. I could believe them, but then I also have a doubt about their advice ,, because it (the road) has been posted on F/B community page as a "Go To". I am just sightseeing, but my bike could confiscated by a bad element and sold for cash. I will visit a local police outpost and get a real scoop ,, The southern Parts of Mindanao are really a No Go for foreign travelers off the main network of things <<


I would say good thing you took their advice, the lack of any law enforcement encourages lawlessness.

Radio commentator running for councilor shot dead in Sultan Kudarat (this also happened today). Just West of General Santos city.Gma link


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> I would say good thing you took their advice, the lack of any law enforcement encourages lawlessness.
> 
> Radio commentator running for councilor shot dead in Sultan Kudarat (this also happened today). Just West of General Santos city.Gma link


A place called "Korandal" is near there ,, been reading lots of bad news about this place. A lot of shootings amongst the locals. If somebody is insulted they, many times take out "Grudge" or revenge shootings !!


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I forgot to tell earlier, the list I had found with around 100 murdered foreigners during 10? years, I believe was some official. (I had it at an earlier laptop which broke and I had been bad at making backup so I lost all collected for 4 - 5 months.) No idea where I found it.
Around 80 % at it had indian names, so I guess related to loan shark businesses. 
A murdered Swede was loan shark too, but unclear if he got murdered because of that or if it was a triangle drama relation. Both were told as possible motive theories soon after the murder, but I havent heared anything about it since then.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I always take these government warnings with a pinch of salt, OK a truck load.

Once the UK embassy issued a warning for the city of Edmonton Alberta about the dangers of polar bears.

Polar bear territory is about 1500 kms from Edmonton.
Edmonton is even outside of grizzly territory.

Only black bears are anywhere neat Edmonton and they are rare.

Some low level staffer read one newspaper article about something, panics and posts the warnings.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

The Philippines news site has declared Mindanao safe and a key tourism destination. No reason to put off that vacation. 









Mindanao key tourism destination; safe travel measures in place


MANILA – The Tourism Promotions Board (TPB) on Sunday assured that measures are in place to ensure that destinations in the southern part of the country are safe for tourists, noting that Mindanao is a key tourism destination included in its promotion activities in the past few years."The...




www.pna.gov.ph


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

"It's NOT" !! Maybe for Filipino citizens its ok !! Any opinion has variable though, where are you going, and what is your agenda would be a deciding factor ...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> I forgot to tell earlier, the list I had found with around 100 murdered foreigners during 10? years, I believe was some official. (I had it at an earlier laptop which broke and I had been bad at making backup so I lost all collected for 4 - 5 months.) No idea where I found it.
> Around 80 % at it had indian names, so I guess related to loan shark businesses.
> A murdered Swede was loan shark too, but unclear if he got murdered because of that or if it was a triangle drama relation. Both were told as possible motive theories soon after the murder, but I havent heared anything about it since then.


About 5 years ago there was some negative retorhic towards the Indian Nationals (Boombay) over their money lending practices, but at least half the money lenders are also Philippine citizens. 

The practice of lending money is known in the Philippines as 5/6, so there was grumbling or a complaint about the interest charge and interesting you mentioned the many Indian National deaths because the guy that came buy daily in our Municpality to collect fee's was shot in the back of the head while traveling on a motorcycle through a short cut.

My wife claims many in the neighborhood seemed happy "gossip"until two months later when his brother took over operations, surprise surprise they logged their transactions on computer so not only the ledger they carry.

What stopped the killing was the fact that money lending helps many so (staying out of politics) there was an acknowledgement that the Boombay weren't so bad after all.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> About 5 years ago there was some negative retorhic towards the Indian Nationals (Boombay) over their money lending practices, but at least half the money lenders are also Philippine citizens.


 Yes. And one crap Swede loan shark  
who got murdered too. Uncllear though if the motive was being loan shark or because he was in a love triangle drama. 


M.C.A. said:


> The practice of lending money is known in the Philippines as 5/6, so there was grumbling or a complaint about the interest charge and interesting you mentioned the many Indian National deaths because the guy that came buy daily in our Municpality to collect fee's was shot in the back of the head while traveling on a motorcycle through a short cut.


 It was a forum with Filipino lawyers/law studemts -and I  - There some of them some years ago talked about its illegal with over 2% per month interest, but none told the law and I didnt found any, so perhaps they just told their oppinions.


M.C.A. said:


> What stopped the killing was the fact that money lending helps many so (staying out of politics) there was an acknowledgement that the Boombay weren't so bad after all.


 Well. Perhaps in TEMPORARY emergensies,
BUT in many - I believe almost all - cases its a *Borrow TRAP* most never can get out of by recounted to year interest the common 5-6 monthly = *480 % interest per year... *


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

amcan13 said:


> The Philippines news site has declared Mindanao safe and a key tourism destination. No reason to put off that vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"It's NOT" !! Maybe for Filipino citizens its ok !! Any opinion has variables though, like where are you going, and what is your agenda would be a deciding factor ...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

There are many problems with Cagayan de Oro, this is a story today and it was there briefly and then I could find it but after several Google searches, I found the link.

*Rider stabbed dead, girlfriend raped as suspects ruin date in Cagayan de Oro, Mindanao*

By MEL MATTHEW DOCTOR, GMA News
*Published *July 19, 2022 7:41pm

A 24-year-old delivery driver was stabbed to death while his 17-year-old girlfriend was allegedly raped in an attack by unidentified men while they were dating in Cagayan de Oro City.

In a statement, Cagayan de Oro City Police Office city director Police Colonel Aaron Mandia said the incident happened around midnight of July 17 along Coastal Road in Barangay Lapasan.

Mandia identified the slain victim as Cris Sabaldana Semaña, a resident of Western Kolambog, Lapasan.

Investigation showed that Semaña and his girlfriend were dating when the suspects approached and pointed a knife at them.

The two victims were dragged on the grassy dark area of the road. 

Semaña was then stabbed 10 times on the body while his girlfriend was allegedly raped by one of the suspects.

The female victim resisted but she was punched and kicked by the suspect, according to Mandia.

Semaña was immediately brought to the JR Borja Hospital by Oro Rescue but was pronounced dead on arrival.

Police are still waiting for the result of the female victim's medico-legal for confirmation.

Meanwhile, Mandia said there could be three suspects in the incident as there was one lookout aside from the two individuals who approached the victims.

A thorough investigation is continuously being conducted while police operatives were ordered to conduct a hot pursuit operation to arrest the suspects.

GMA News link full story


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I am an expat and I lived on Mindanao Island for over a year. I never had any problems there. I guess if a person walks out in front of a vehicle, they should expect to get run over!!!!! so, if the expats want to go to dangerous areas in Mindanao, then be prepared to run into trouble. There are guidelines to being safe there. I visited several places while living there. No problems. 

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Public reminded of liquor ban as man killed in CDO, Mindanao bar shooting*

*CAGAYAN DE ORO CITY* – A man was killed in a shooting incident at a bar in the capital city of Misamis Oriental, early Saturday morning.

Police authorities identified the victim as John Majorinos Avelino, originally a resident of Opol, Misamis Oriental. Police have yet to arrest three assailants behind the attack.

After the fatal shooting and other crime incidents since he took office on July 1, Cagayan de Oro Mayor Rolando Uy said in a statement that he has requested police visibility and the conduct of patrols in the city's main streets.

Uy said he will also convene the City Peace and Order Council to enact measures in addressing the prevalence of crimes.

The shooting of Avelino happened as the Regulatory Compliance Board (RCB) of Cagayan de Oro City reminded the public and local businesses about liquor regulations and maintaining peace and order.

RCB chief Jose Edgardo Uy, in a statement on Facebook on Friday, stressed the importance of compliance by businesses that run night bars and restaurants after the office received various complaints, especially in areas around Vicente Roa and Corrales Streets, and the Uptown area.

He said most complaints are related to loud sounds even past midnight, and disorderly behavior resulting in some crimes.

"Business owners need to have responsibilities [over] their customers. Intoxicated customers should no longer be served with liquor, instead, they should advise these customers to go home," Uy said in the vernacular.

He said maintaining peace and order within the premises of business establishments would be good not only for the public but also for the business owners as well.

Also on Friday, the RCB joined the Cagayan de Oro City Police Office (COCPO) in visiting night bars and restaurants to conduct "Oplan Rekisa."

The RCB reminded the public that drinking alcoholic beverages, liquor, and other intoxicating drinks in public places is prohibited under City Ordinance 13855-2020.

'Manageable' incidents

Meanwhile, Lt. Col. Surki Sereñas, COCPO's Deputy Director for Operations, in an earlier interview, said crime incidents for July remained manageable and the city's peace and order situation is generally peaceful.

He said most of the incidents recorded in different police stations in the city have been addressed and suspects have been charged.
"We can't please everybody (those who criticized the police), but the police have been doing its mandate always," Sereñas said.

In July alone, different police precincts under the COCPO handled several robbery cases, including in a rice warehouse in Zayas, Barangay Carmen where an armed group entered the premises.

Meanwhile, two suspects in the rape of a woman and the killing of her boyfriend in Barangay Lapasan have also been apprehended and charged.
Another case was filed before a suspect who held hostage his own mother in Barangay 13 last week, which resulted in the injury of two responding policemen. They are already in stable condition.

Several petty crimes such as scuffles in the city's night bars were also recorded.

Sereñas attributed the incidents to the coronavirus diseases 2019 (Covid-19) pandemic which has given the public a sense of security for having fewer or no crime incidents because of community quarantines.

"During lockdowns, people have limited movements that they could not go out, but now (with the easing of restrictions), everyone is almost free to move in the streets, public plaza," he said.

Sereñas also said the crime incidents are not connected to the change of political leadership in the city.

"It's quite unfair to link them, (as there is) no scientific connection, or factual connection between change of (political) leadership and crimes," he said. _*(PNA)*_




Killing in Cagayan de Oro City


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Former Lamitan city Basilian Island, "Eastern Mindanao chained islands or Sulu Island chain" mayor, two others killed in shooting while at Ateneo University Manila *

*Published *July 24, 2022 3:57pm
*Updated *July 24, 2022 5:44pm

The Quezon City government identified the victims as former Lamitan mayor Rose Furigay, an Ateneo campus security guard, and an unidentified male, likely the personal security of the mayor. (current mayor of Lamitan is the husband of the lady killed or executed)

The suspect is now in custody, the Department of the Interior and Local Government said in a statement, identifying him as a male individual from San Jose del Monte, Bulacan.

Quezon City Police District Director Police Brigadier General Remus Medina said the shooting took place in front of the Areté building, where the law school's graduation was scheduled to take place.

GMA News link full story


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> *Public reminded of liquor ban as man killed in CDO, Mindanao bar shooting*
> 
> *CAGAYAN DE ORO CITY* – A man was killed in a shooting incident at a bar in the capital city of Misamis Oriental, early Saturday morning.
> 
> ...


There has been about 5 more murders of some locals in the past two weeks ,, all in the late hours. Notable to say in the past 3-4 weeks there have been MANY drug arrests in CDO city. Mostly small time end users and such. It's all around, not just CDO City. So I do be very careful of who and where I mingle in the daytime, mostly shopping or conducting some type of interest of mine.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippines Travel Advisory: Level 2: Exercise increased caution, July 25, 2022*



*STEP Notifications <[email protected]> Unsubscribe*
2:14 AM (12 hours ago)


to ACS_PHILIPPINES


Last Update: Reissued with updates to health information.

Exercise increased caution to the Philippines due to *crime, terrorism, civil unrest, and kidnapping. *Some areas have increased risk. Read the entire Travel Advisory.
Do Not Travel to:

The Sulu Archipelago, including the southern Sulu Sea, due to *crime, terrorism, civil unrest, *and* kidnapping*.
Marawi City in Mindanao due to *terrorism* and *civil unrest*.
Reconsider Travel to:

Other areas of Mindanao due to *crime, terrorism, civil unrest, *and* kidnapping*.
*Country Summary*: Terrorist and armed groups continue plotting possible kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks in the Philippines. Terrorist and armed groups may attack with little or no warning, targeting tourist locations, markets/shopping malls, and local government facilities. The Philippine government has declared a State of National Emergency on Account of Lawless Violence in Mindanao.
Read the country information page for additional information on travel to the Philippines.
The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has determined the Philippines has a moderate level of COVID-19. Visit the CDC page for the latest Travel Health Information related to your travel. 
If you decide to travel to the Philippines


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I lived on Mindanao Island and never had a problem. I would never visit Marawi, Sulu areas, Cotabato or the areas of Zamboanga. To many Muslims and terrorists.

1. Stay with a lot of people when out.
2. Never walk down a lonely street or alley.
3. stay away from cities i mentioned above.
4. Use common sense to be safe.
5. don't walked the same streets each time going home.
6. Always be alert of your surroundings.

I lived there for over a year on Mindanao Island and never had a problem. I just watched what i was doing.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I lived on Mindanao Island and never had a problem. I would never visit Marawi, Sulu areas, Cotabato or the areas of Zamboanga. To many Muslims and terrorists.
> 
> 1. Stay with a lot of people when out.
> 2. Never walk down a lonely street or alley.
> ...


And Russian roulette is mostly safe.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Gary

have you ever lived on Mindanao island?? Most of the island is safe. There are more terrorist there I think then other areas of the Philippines. The island is full of Muslims.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> Gary
> 
> have you ever lived on Mindanao island?? Most of the island is safe. There are more terrorist there I think then other areas of the Philippines. The island is full of Muslims.


Most Muslims are normal people, they're not all terrorists.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

gary

I never said Muslims were all terrorist. Most are nice people. I said there are a lot of Muslims there on Mindanao Island. I talked to serveral when living there. 

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Religious beliefs no matter the persuasion don't come into it. Radical fools do.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey steve

you got that right. Religion has nothing to do with it. It is the crazy ones that cause all the trouble.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Father of Ateneo shooting suspect shot dead in Basilan (the Sulu Archipelago, island chains east of Mindanao) July 29, 2022.*

The father of Dr. Chao-Tiao Yumol, the suspect in the Ateneo de Manila University shooting incident, was shot dead in Lamitan City in Basilan on Friday, police said.

In an interview on Dobol B TV, Police Lieutenant Colonel Tadzhabel Managola, chief of Lamitan City Police, identified the victim as Rolando Yumol, a retired policeman.

Managola said Yumol was declared dead on arrival at a hospital after sustaining four gunshot wounds on his back.

An initial investigation showed that the victim was shot at 6:55 a.m. by two men onboard a motorcycle using a .45 calibre pistol.

He added that they have yet to identify a person of interest in the shooting.

In a statement, the Police Regional Office Bangsamoro Autonomous Region (PRO-BAR) said the 69-year-old businessman was shot outside his home in Barangay Maganda.

Three empty shells of caliber 45 were recovered from the scene, according to the police.

*'Speculative'*

Meanwhile, the Philippine National Police (PNP) said it was "speculative" to link the killing of Dr. Yumol's father to the July 24 shooting incident at the Ateneo campus in Quezon City.

"So far, it is speculative to assume its direct relation to the shooting incident that happened last Sunday at the Ateneo de Manila University," said PNP Public Information Office chief Police Brigadier General Roderick Augustus Alba.

PNP director for operations Police Major General Valeriano de Leon said all angles should be considered "to ensure that we will be running after the right people responsible for this attack."

"That is why we have to be very careful in the conduct of the investigation in this case," he said.

Basilan Representative Mujiv Hataman, for his part, condemned the killing of Rolando, calling it senseless.

(I want to stress this: Killing is always senseless under any circumstances. There is no place for violence in a society that aims for progress and peace.)

"It is our hope that this latest act of violence would not progress into a series of violent actions. Huwag nating hayaang maging normal ang pagkitil ng buhay sa ating kultura, lalo na kapag nadadamay ang mga inosenteng mamamayan," Hataman added Basilan residents, Hataman said, have the responsibility to protect peace that they have long worked on.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Basilan is the last place i would want to go. i think going farther north is much safer. 

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> *Philippines Travel Advisory: Level 2: Exercise increased caution, July 25, 2022*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Isnt that US made recomendation just COPIED from what they wrote years ago  BEFORE IS lost in Marawi and fled and Muslims got more autonomy at part of Mindanao so at least some of them calmed down* ? US still claiming WHOLE Mindanao being more dangerous than elsewhere in Phils!

*I am bad at names but parts of muslim guerilas at Mindanao calmed down/stoped I believe by the autonomy improvements so some from muslim guerilas BROKE with them and started an own muslim guerila group because they disliked their home hadntt got such autonomy too... If I remember corect they are from around Malabang.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I have no ideal why the United States consider all of Mindanao being unsafe. I lived there and never had a problem. there are some areas that an expat should not go into there . I wouldn't want to go to Marawi and the southern areas of Mindano. there are a lot of bad people there. It would be unsafe.

I lived in davao city and tagum city for over a year. I never had a problem. I didn't go out at night wondering around or down side streets all by myself. I wouldn't do that in the USA in alot of areas here.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I have no ideal why the United States consider all of Mindanao being unsafe. I lived there and never had a problem. there are some areas that an expat should not go into there . I wouldn't want to go to Marawi and the southern areas of Mindano. there are a lot of bad people there. It would be unsafe.
> 
> I lived in davao city and tagum city for over a year. I never had a problem. I didn't go out at night wondering around or down side streets all by myself. I wouldn't do that in the USA in alot of areas here.
> 
> art


You'd be amazed at the beauty of the lights and business still open and the many people out and about plus it's cooler if you haven't experienced this you don't know what you are missing, I can go out at night, public transportation and on my own and have very few worries, I've done it many times it's awesome Art... all those odd rules you are talking about make no sense to me, I think you have what's known as Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Mark---

Where do you live at there???????? I was being very cautious when I lived in the Davao city area and Tagum city on Mindanao Island. I never said all of the Philippines is unsafe. I pointed out what i did living on Mindanao Island. I am confused when you say (all the odd rules don"t make sense to you.) there are areas in the southern Philippines that are not safe at night.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

There are plenty of areas in all countries/cities that are not safe, as you constantly say art. Best to get your derriere over here and live the good life instead of talking about it.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> Mark---
> 
> Where do you live at there???????? I was being very cautious when I lived in the Davao city area and Tagum city on Mindanao Island. I never said all of the Philippines is unsafe. I pointed out what i did living on Mindanao Island. I am confused when you say (all the odd rules don"t make sense to you.) there are areas in the southern Philippines that are not safe at night.
> 
> art


so don't go there lol... I can only assume that your girlfriend is from there so get her out. 

I live in and around Los Banos Laguna (Luzon).


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey steve,

I lived in Davao city and Tagum city on Mindanao Island for a year. I never had a problem living there but i was cautious when going out. All countries had their bad areas. There are a lot of places i would not go, especially at night in the USA. When I was there, I just used common sense. I was coming back, but the virsus started and I never made it back there.

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

mark,

I was in the Laguna area several years ago. I think the water falls I visited was Pagsanjan. I don't have a GF on Mindanao area. I wanted to come back there. I was in Makati, Cebu city, bogo most northern part of Cebu Island, Davao city, Tagum city and mandaue. I have visited several areas of the Philippines.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> mark,
> 
> I was in the Laguna area several years ago. I think the water falls I visited was Pagsanjan. I don't have a GF on Mindanao area. I wanted to come back there. I was in Makati, Cebu city, bogo most northern part of Cebu Island, Davao city, Tagum city and mandaue. I have visited several areas of the Philippines.
> 
> art


Art, I don't live to far from the Pagsanjan Falls, the city I use for banking is right next to the Falls called Sta Cruz Laguna.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Mark

I was in Sta Cruz before. It was nice there. 

I want to come back to the Philippines again. I liked it there. I lived in Tagum City for around a year. Very nice city on the main route of National Hwy on Mindanao Island.

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Mark
> 
> I was in Sta Cruz before. It was nice there.
> 
> ...


There's more than one Sta Cruz, there is an area near Manila and then the Sta Cruz Laguna in our region next to the Pagsanjan Falls, the Laguna Governor's Office is in Sta Cruz Laguna. Here's a Google map. Santa Cruz








Santa Cruz · Laguna, Philippines


Laguna, Philippines




maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> There's more than one Sta Cruz, there is an area near Manila and then the Sta Cruz Laguna in our region next to the Pagsanjan Falls, the Laguna Governor's Office is in Sta Cruz Laguna. Here's a Google map. Santa Cruz


 There are such "everywhere" 

Filipinos have very odd naming giving several places same names, confusing for themselves too. E g
/There are both Quezon city, Quezon province and Quezon municipaly and NONE of them are related geographical to any of the others!
/North of Davao there are TWO St Thomas! 
/In Puerto Princesa a tired Filipina put herself at a bus, which told the destination name she aimed at going to in NORTH, fell asleep and woke up at same name place in SOUTH 400 km wrong 🤣


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

3rd warning from the US State Department this year for Mindanao only this time it's a Covid warning related for the entire Philippines due to the increased infections:

*Philippines Travel Advisory: Level 2: Exercise increased caution, August 15, 2022*


�


*STEP Notifications <[email protected]> Unsubscribe*
12:24 AM (11 hours ago)
to ACS_PHILIPPINES


Last Update: Reissued with Last Update: Reissued with updates to health information.

Exercise increased caution to the Philippines due to *crime, terrorism, civil unrest, and kidnapping. *Some areas have increased risk. Read the entire Travel Advisory.
Do Not Travel to:

The Sulu Archipelago, including the southern Sulu Sea, due to *crime, terrorism, civil unrest, *and* kidnapping*.
Marawi City in Mindanao due to *terrorism* and *civil unrest*.
Reconsider Travel to:

Other areas of Mindanao due to *crime, terrorism, civil unrest, *and* kidnapping*.
*Country Summary*: Terrorist and armed groups continue plotting possible kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks in the Philippines. Terrorist and armed groups may attack with little or no warning, targeting tourist locations, markets/shopping malls, and local government facilities. The Philippine government has declared a State of National Emergency on Account of Lawless Violence in Mindanao.
Read the country information page for additional information on travel to the Philippines.
The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has determined the Philippines has a high level of COVID-19. Visit the CDC page for the latest Travel Health Information related to your travel. 
If you decide to travel to the Philippines:

Read the Department of State's COVID-19 page before planning any international travel, and read the Embassy's COVID-19 page for country-specific COVID-19 information.
Monitor local media for breaking events and adjust your plans based on new information.
Avoid demonstrations.
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts and make it easier to locate you in an emergency. 
Follow the Department of State on Facebook and Twitter. 
Review the Country Security Report for the Philippines. 
Prepare a contingency plan for emergency situations. Review the Traveler's Checklist.
*The Sulu Archipelago and Sulu Sea Level 4: Do Not Travel*
Terrorist and armed groups continue to conduct kidnappings on land and at sea for ransom, bombings, and other attacks targeting U.S. citizens, foreigners, civilians, local government institutions, and security forces.
The U.S. government has limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in the Sulu Archipelago and Sulu Sea as U.S. government employees must obtain special authorization to travel to those areas.
Visit our website for Travel to High-Risk Areas.
*Marawi City in Mindanao Level 4: Do Not Travel*
Civilians are at risk of death or injury due to conflict between remnants of terrorist groups and Philippine security forces in Marawi.
The U.S. government has limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Mindanao as U.S. government employees must obtain special authorization to travel there.
Visit our website for Travel to High-Risk Areas.
*Mindanao Level 3: Reconsider Travel*
The Philippine government maintains a state of emergency and greater police presence in the Cotabato City area, and in the Maguindanao, North Cotabato, and Sultan Kudarat provinces.
Terrorist and armed groups continue to conduct kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks targeting U.S. citizens, foreigners, civilians, local government institutions, and security forces.
The U.S. government has limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Mindanao as U.S. government employees must obtain special authorization to travel there.
*Visit our website for *Travel to High-Risk Areas*.*


----------



## boris64 (Dec 13, 2018)

My wife is from Salug, Zamboanga del Norte. I have made several trips there and have not had any problems. You do have to be aware of your surroundings. Salug's mayor (Jeffrey Lim) was kidnapped in 2012 but later released unharmed.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippines Travel Advisory: Level 2: Exercise increased caution, October 5, 2022*




*STEP Notifications <[email protected]> Unsubscribe*
6:35 AM (7 hours ago)


to ACS_PHILIPPINES



Last Update: Reissued with updates to health information.

Exercise increased caution to the Philippines due to *crime, terrorism, civil unrest, and kidnapping. *Some areas have increased risk. Read the entire Travel Advisory.
Do Not Travel to:

The Sulu Archipelago, including the southern Sulu Sea, due to *crime, terrorism, civil unrest, *and* kidnapping*.
Marawi City in Mindanao due to *terrorism* and *civil unrest*.
Reconsider Travel to:

Other areas of Mindanao due to *crime, terrorism, civil unrest, *and* kidnapping*.
*Country Summary*: Terrorist and armed groups continue plotting possible kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks in the Philippines. Terrorist and armed groups may attack with little or no warning, targeting tourist locations, markets/shopping malls, and local government facilities. The Philippine government has declared a ?State of National Emergency on Account of Lawless Violence in Mindanao.?
Read the country information page for additional information on travel to the Philippines.
If you decide to travel to the Philippines:

Read the Department of State?s COVID-19 page before planning any international travel, and read the Embassy?s COVID-19 page for country-specific COVID-19 information.
Monitor local media for breaking events and adjust your plans based on new information.
Avoid demonstrations. 
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts and make it easier to locate you in an emergency. 
Follow the Department of State on Facebook and Twitter. 
Review the Country Security Report for the Philippines.
? Visit the CDC page for the latest Travel Health Information related to your travel. 

Prepare a contingency plan for emergency situations. Review the Traveler?s Checklist.
*The Sulu Archipelago and Sulu Sea ? Level 4: Do Not Travel*
Terrorist and armed groups continue to conduct kidnappings on land and at sea for ransom, bombings, and other attacks targeting U.S. citizens, foreigners, civilians, local government institutions, and security forces.
The U.S. government has limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in the Sulu Archipelago and Sulu Sea as U.S. government employees must obtain special authorization to travel to those areas.
Visit our website for Travel to High-Risk Areas.
*Marawi City in Mindanao ? Level 4: Do Not Travel*
Civilians are at risk of death or injury due to conflict between remnants of terrorist groups and Philippine security forces in Marawi.
The U.S. government has limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Mindanao as U.S. government employees must obtain special authorization to travel there.
Visit our website for Travel to High-Risk Areas.
*Mindanao ? Level 3: Reconsider Travel*
The Philippine government maintains a state of emergency and greater police presence in the Cotabato City area, and in the Maguindanao, North Cotabato, and Sultan Kudarat provinces.
Terrorist and armed groups continue to conduct kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks targeting U.S. citizens, foreigners, civilians, local government institutions, and security forces.
The U.S. government has limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Mindanao as U.S. government employees must obtain special authorization to travel there.
*Visit our website for *Travel to High-Risk Areas*.*


----------

